# my dragon setup and pics



## bigi (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey guys, i thought i would share a few pics for those who are interested.
The 1st and 2nd pic show the tunnle they have dug into the sand. They use it as a hide and sleep hole, i suppose it enters up to 5 inches and is below the surface 3 or 4 inches.
Pics 1 and 3 show most of the enclosure, and the last two pics looked ok so i thought i would throw them in. Please enjoy,


----------



## Andie (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the hanging log. Good space maximising idea.
The chain does not get too hot?


----------



## AlexN (Apr 25, 2009)

lookin good! I definitely like your big piece of drift wood... Something I think my beardies need! 

Alex.


----------



## ogg666 (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## manray (Apr 25, 2009)

How is the hanging wood holging up there? Wouldnt the lizards clim it and get out?
Is that a real plant or a plastic one?
How big is your tank?


----------



## bigi (Apr 25, 2009)

Andie said:


> I like the hanging log. Good space maximising idea.
> The chain does not get too hot?


 
yep, easy to clean under and the little critters wont dig under it, and colapse it.
i dont think it gets too hot, they do climb it now and again, but normally to the top where the heat globe is not directed, i have seen some pet shops do this, thats where i got the idea


----------



## manray (Apr 25, 2009)

Could u take another photo of the top of the chain. How its conected and that.
And a full length one of the tank please.


----------



## bigi (Apr 25, 2009)

manray said:


> Could u take another photo of the top of the chain. How its conected and that.
> And a full length one of the tank please.


 
i will get on 2mro and do this for you


----------



## bigi (Apr 26, 2009)

Manray heres a pic of the connection.
I use small cup hooks both top and bottom.
Its a plastic plant, i drilled holes into a cutoff top of an old redgum post, drilled holes into the end to hold the stems.
Alex, its not driftwood, i dont think i would ever pay for a piece of branch. Its a branch from the Mountain Ash in my garden. Next time its really windy go outside and collect them.


----------



## bkevo (Apr 26, 2009)

very nice you have done well


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Apr 26, 2009)

Very neat setup you've got there, well done. Cool looking lizard too!!


----------



## gex2009 (Apr 26, 2009)

what subsrate is that. im trying to find something beside brickes sand that holds burrows etc? is it clay based?
thanks cameron


----------



## manray (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow. That is very cleaverly done. Well done.


----------



## bigi (Apr 26, 2009)

gex2009 said:


> what subsrate is that. im trying to find something beside brickes sand that holds burrows etc? is it clay based?
> thanks cameron


 
Childrens playpit sand from Bunnings (washed ), comes in 25kg bags for about $7.50.
It may be very damp, if this concerns you, lay it out in the open (not in the bag ) for a day, This will allow excess moisture to evaporate, otherwise it may take a couple of days in the enclosure with high humidity. If you place it in still somewhat damp it should be fine. 
The dampness allows burrows do be dug, so i just spray water in the enclosure weekly to allow a small crust to develop. I hope this helps you out. This sand will not discolour the animal like brickies sand can at times.


----------



## jungle312 (Apr 26, 2009)

very nice mate looks great. and i agree not payin for a piece of wood


----------



## bigi (Apr 26, 2009)

A few more pics of the netted dragons, enjoy


----------



## Shannon (May 2, 2009)

They look great!!


----------



## daniel1234 (May 2, 2009)

Love the netted's, and hanginging log idea. Wonder if a big snake could get up onto something like that..


----------



## JKretzs613 (May 3, 2009)

*Hello*

Hello,

Your setup looks great. Those are cute dragons. I don't know much about the netted dragons. They sure are cute & colorful. 
How old are they?

Tracie


----------



## Sel (May 12, 2009)

Wow cant believe i never saw this thread lol

Gorgeous dragons bigi!!!
Nice enclosure too, what size is that?/


----------



## bigi (May 14, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Wow cant believe i never saw this thread lol
> 
> Gorgeous dragons bigi!!!
> Nice enclosure too, what size is that?/


 
hey missy, im glad you like the little critters, the enclosure is 1200x600x600, i will post a pic of the tri stack of enclosures when i get a minute


----------



## bigi (May 23, 2009)

Here you go Sel a pic of my tri stack enclosures, each is a seperate unit, sorry for the delay, dont worry about the pink heart, my daughter records who eats what on it


----------



## Sel (May 23, 2009)

thanks bigi, very nice


----------



## PhilK (May 23, 2009)

How do they get up on the hanging log? Just jump?


----------



## bigi (May 24, 2009)

PhilK said:


> How do they get up on the hanging log? Just jump?


 

yes jump, no problems with that, thats for sure


----------



## anntay (May 25, 2009)

number 4 looks evil so cool.


----------



## bigi (May 29, 2009)

heres some pics of the current project im working on


----------



## bigi (Sep 25, 2009)

i thought is was time for an update, they are maturing nicely, heres a few pics


----------



## bigi (Sep 26, 2009)

heres two of my boys, the first two pics showing the colour variations between the two,
believe it or not my bright red male on the left is coming up to shed, and is normally alot brighter than this, the last pic of my charcoal male is probably a very close representation of how he looks


----------



## TURBO8 (Sep 26, 2009)

looking good  , yeah i really like the hanging log idea aswell!


----------



## James..94 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks great bigi


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 26, 2009)

awesome


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 10, 2009)

that looks nice mate


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice pics 
What is the 3rd light on the left of your enclosures for?


----------

